# Salt Fork Lake Monster Identified and my PB



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Was bank fishing in cabin bay about 7pm Friday night. Threw out some cut bait anticipating a Channel or two.. Well was mistaken had this monster take my medium action rod and reel to its limits peeling drag and bending in half. Took about 10 minutes to get him worked over to the sand bar for me to grab the mouth. She went 38 lbs 14 oz (Unofficial only had a junky little scale) and 42" long


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Looks like a 38 to me, nice job!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Now that makes a great trip.. Happy for you !!! Remory that will last for ever ! Great catch man...


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome catch!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch and nice picture. Don't think your scale is too far off. Might even be a tad low.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

These women taking pictures don't understand how heavy a fish gets holding it up... "One more.. One more".... I tried to hard ass in the picture but you couldn't knock the smile off my face.  My wife keeps making fun of me because when I got it into the bank and grabbed a hold of it I almost started crying and I told her "oh my god its my river monster".


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Shaun69007 said:


> These women taking pictures don't understand how heavy a fish gets holding it up... "One more.. One more".... I tried to hard ass in the picture but you couldn't knock the smile off my face.  My wife keeps making fun of me because when I got it into the bank and grabbed a hold of it I almost started crying and I told her "oh my god its my river monster".


Very understandable. Great catch.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Love it...congrats!!!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

NICE FISH


----------



## Willyboy (May 1, 2015)

great catch,congrats.............


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Best part of fishin is ya just never know what ya might catch. Congrats on a great catch!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice fish...and excellent job on finessing it in.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

That must have been an epic battle! I agree with others, looks 40+ lbs. to me.


----------

